# SM Rescue Raffle Time



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

We all love our spoiled Maltese and that's why we're here! However, not every Maltese is fortunate enough to be spoiled, have loving parents and a happy life, which is where rescue organizations come in. They rescue Maltese from all over, and help to find them a warm, loving, forever home. Most of us on SM know the wonderful work that rescue organizations do to help Maltese, and many of us even have a fluff that was a Rescue.​ 


Each year, SM holds a Rescue Raffle to help those in need. It is time for this event to begin.​ 


Step 1 – Prize Donations​ 
Step 2 – Purchase of Raffle Tickets

Step 3 – Drawing ​ 


*PRIZE DONATIONS*

We are beginning by soliciting prize donations from SM members and vendors. Prizes must be new (never used) and can be of any value and may be Maltese related, dog related or of other interest to our members. ​ 

If you plan on donating a prize for the raffle, please pm me or email me at [email protected] with information on the item(s) that you’re planning to donate. If you have a picture of the item(s), please attach so that I can post in the prize thread. Please check back daily to see additional prizes that have been added. _(There will be a separate prize thread.)_​ 

Hold onto the prize(s) that you donate as you will send the prize directly to the winner​ 



*RAFFLE TICKETS*​ 
To purhase Raffle Tickets, you send a donation to the Rescue Group of *YOUR *choice (does not have to be a Maltese Rescue Group -- any rescue organization is acceptable). Once you have mailed the check or sent the money via PayPal (each Rescue has their own way of accepting donations), you will send me a PM or an email to [email protected] with a copy of your receipt/ PalPal Confirmation. If you are unable to donate via PayPal, please pm me the amount of your donation and the name of the Rescue organization so that I can verify your donation with them. Once I receive your PM, I will send you back your raffle ticket numbers, but will also be keeping them on a spreadsheet so that you don't have to keep track of them. 


Tickets are $5.00 and for each 12 tickets purchased ($60.00) you will receive 1 extra ticket -- so instead of 12 tickets, you will get 13.​ 

This year we will also have _*4 SPECIAL PRIZES*_ and the cost for tickets for these prizes with be $25.00. If you purchase 4 tickets ($100.00) you will receive 1 extra ticket. ​ 

At the time you email me or pm me regarding your donation, please let me know if you are “purchasing” regular ($5.00) or special ($25.00) raffle tickets​ 

You may buy as many raffle tickets as you want! And remember that any contribution is a wonderful gift. A $5.00 contribution goes a long way when combined with contributions from others.  ​ 

The drawing will be held on Monday, September 24th, and winners will be posted on SM on that day. That should give us plenty of time for prize donations as well as ticket purchases.​ 

Because we hope to raise additional money by holding the SM Rescue Raffle, only donations made between July 13th – September 23rd will receive Raffle Tickets.​ 


*AMOUNT OF MONEY RAISED*

I will start a new thread which will be updated periodically regarding the amount that the Rescue Raffle has raised. So check back to see the running total of the amount of money that the Rescue Raffle has generated to help with the poor little fluffs that weren't as lucky as ours to have great SM Moms and Dads. I will update the total every few days.​ 

*As in previous years, I will be donating to this worthy cause, but will not be eligible to win a prize.*​


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Definitely count me in!! I will make my donation first thing tomorrow and email you with the amount and a copy of the receipt!!! What a great thing to do! I am so happy to be a part of such a wonderful community!!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lindsay -- we're so happy that you found us. This is truly one of the best events that we have on SM. We've been able to raise between $4,000-$5,000 for rescue each of the last 5 years that I've handled the Raffle.

Hoping to do as well this year. 

And remember everyone -- you can donate more than once and to more than one rescue organization. I will combine the dollar amount that you donate between now and September 23rd for your extra ticket count.  Because we have over 6 weeks to donate, you may even be able to donate $5.00 per week or something like that.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Can't wait!!! :chili::chili: :chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks Lynn for all your organizations---I will start to save. I have lined up one "dog-sitting job" for August (I think), & the euros will go into that account! That is if my two don't take out the little guy!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oooooh, I better get busy! I think I know what I want to donate this year!!! :chili:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

LOVE the SM rescue raffle. Always such a great event!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Count DH and I in. I'm sure we will participate in the raffle, but may also contribute a raffle prize ~ I'll let you know soon what we come up with. Maybe a monogrammed doggy gift basket that I could personalize after the winner is declared or is it better to donate something already complete and ready to ship immediately?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bridget -- I love doing items that are personalized for the winner (as the winner is drawn).


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sounds great Lynn. I'll message you my thoughts once I get them together (along with a picture sample).


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

YAY! I love the raffle. I won the FABULOUS quilt last year!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

And Glenda -- you also donated some very nice prizes. 

I just love Rescue Raffle -- it always puts a huge SMILE  on my face.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:chili::chili: It's the most wonderful time of the year. :thumbsup::chili::chili: Love the raffle, Lynn and for those who are new, Lynn came up with this idea several years ago - just brilliant and she's so organized. I've been lucky enough to win in the past too. I'll be donating some things as usual but need a little time to figure out what. Just so swamped with work right now that I've barely even been on SM. Could I raffle myself off so someone can take me in, feed me, let me sleep a lot and love me? :innocent: I'm feeling used and abused at work lately. :angry:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili: It's the most wonderful time of the year. :thumbsup::chili::chili: Love the raffle, Lynn and for those who are new, Lynn came up with this idea several years ago - just brilliant and she's so organized. I've been lucky enough to win in the past too. I'll be donating some things as usual but need a little time to figure out what. Just so swamped with work right now that I've barely even been on SM. Could I raffle myself off so someone can take me in, feed me, let me sleep a lot and love me? :innocent: I'm feeling used and abused at work lately. :angry:


Yep, if Tyler is included in the offer! :wub:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Yep, if Tyler is included in the offer! :wub:


I'll second that!


----------



## Mom2James (Mar 13, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> : Could I raffle myself off so someone can take me in, feed me, let me sleep a lot and love me? :innocent: I'm feeling used and abused at work lately. :angry:





edelweiss said:


> Yep, if Tyler is included in the offer! :wub:


You both make me laugh. Definitely a wonderful prize if Tyler is included - but I venture a guess that most of us would even take just you, Sue. I'm glad its Friday for BOTH of us.

And I am excited for my first SM raffle. Donating later today.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I'm thinking about a new "fluff". You might just fit the bill.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

I know that I would sure like to come back as one of my fluffs.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lacie's mom said:


> sue -- i'm thinking about a new "fluff". You might just fit the bill.:histericalsmiley::histericalsmiley:
> 
> I know that i would sure like to come back as one of my fluffs.


:lol::lol:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- I'm thinking about a new "fluff". You might just fit the bill.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I know that I would sure like to come back as one of my fluffs.


:goodpost:


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

How fun! You know I will donate a prize. I'll send you an email for details!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I'm - and glad there's still some time left as I've been pretty busy. And leaving town right after work today for a dog show - be back Monday evening.

Hey, maybe I'll see something cool there to donate as a prize! :thumbsup:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Lynn, I donated to a rescue yesterday and sent you an email to your personal email. Also, I would like to donate a prize and this is my first SM raffle so I'm not quite sure what to donate. I know you gave instructions on the raffle prize donations, but I'm still a little lost on ideas for me to contribute. :blush::innocent: I'm sure I will come up with something!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

I will be donating something but I am not sure yet. I will not be able to do a quilt for this raffle but I'll donate something. And of course I'll get some tickets too.

Lynn I'll let you know as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## Kaiser (May 10, 2012)

I'd love to donate as well! This is my first SM raffle too so I'm not quite sure what would be a good thing to contribute. I'll try to come up with some ideas over the weekend. If not, I'll email you for more info. 



Snowbody said:


> :chili::chili: It's the most wonderful time of the year. :thumbsup::chili::chili: Love the raffle, Lynn and for those who are new, Lynn came up with this idea several years ago - just brilliant and she's so organized. I've been lucky enough to win in the past too. I'll be donating some things as usual but need a little time to figure out what. Just so swamped with work right now that I've barely even been on SM. Could I raffle myself off so someone can take me in, feed me, let me sleep a lot and love me? :innocent: I'm feeling used and abused at work lately. :angry:


I'm with you, Susan. 

The past week at work has been so hectic and with me not feeling a 100%, things feel even worse. 24 hours doesn't seem enough to do everything. That's why I'm barely on SM lately too. When I get home at night, all I want to do is take care of my fluffs then go to sleep. :bysmilie:

Could someone adopt me for even just a week so I don't have to go to work? :innocent: I promise I won't tear up a roll of tissue or chase a squirrel. :w00t:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, it's wonderful to be involved. Love this!!
xoxoxoxooxo


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Lynn, I spoke with DH and he and I are thinking we'd like to do something a little creative this year. I have a secret hobby, I decorate large dollhouses and so we've decided to either auction off one of my dollhouses (fully fabulously furnished of course lol) and donate the proceeds to your rescue, or use a dollhouse as a raffle prize (of course we would ship it for free to the winner). I felt like using it as a raffle prize would be too "out of the box", but what are your thoughts?


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Looking forward to this fun event and I will donate something also. Just have to figure out what, as the others are doing. Lynn, Thanks so much for taking this on once again.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I know that many of you are new to SM and that this is your first Rescue Raffle. This is the thread that shows last year's prizes. Hopes this helps.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...e-related/114560-sm-rescue-raffle-prizes.html

And for those that have emailed me donations to the rescue organizations, I have them, but just haven't begun issuing tickets yet. Be patient -- I'm working on prizes. LOL


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

Lacie's Mom said:


> I know that many of you are new to SM and that this is your first Rescue Raffle. This is the thread that shows last year's prizes. Hopes this helps.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...e-related/114560-sm-rescue-raffle-prizes.html
> 
> Ans for those that have emailed me donations to the rescue organizations, I have the, but just haven't begun issuing tickets yet. Be patiet -- I'm working on prizes. LOL


Lynn, thank you for link! Wonderful prizes and jogged some ideas for me! Also, I mentioned emailing you in my earlier post, not for ticket purposes but more so you know I sent the info via email instead of PM, as I assumed most would use PM but I was probably wrong to assume that. :blush:

This is all so exciting and I'm thrilled to be apart this!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Lynn, I spoke with DH and he and I are thinking we'd like to do something a little creative this year. I have a secret hobby, I decorate large dollhouses and so we've decided to either auction off one of my dollhouses (fully fabulously furnished of course lol) and donate the proceeds to your rescue, or use a dollhouse as a raffle prize (of course we would ship it for free to the winner). I felt like using it as a raffle prize would be too "out of the box", but what are your thoughts?


Wow - Bridget. That sounds amazing. When I was a little girl I had a large dollhouse and it was my favorite toy. So many different ways to play with it all the time and so much imaginative play involved. I'm wondering if it might make a better auction prize since quite a few members don't have young kids -- yes, some do and grandchildren - or have boys, but wondering if it could be used in some way to really rack up dollars for rescue and go to a home that really appreciates it and has a little girl who would give anything for it. Was thinking maybe for Nationals in the spring? Others should chime in.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Lynn, I have an item I will be donating as a raffle prize. It is a Maltese necklace from Bradford Exchange. I'll contact you soon with a photo, etc.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Thank you for being an advocate for helpless, homeless and abused pups. Your work organizing this event each year truly is a wonderful and selfless act.:aktion033:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Lynn....I think the link is for last years raffle prizes.....:blush:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

The A Team said:


> Lynn....I think the link is for last years raffle prizes.....:blush:


Pat - that was what Lynn indicated in that post. She was showing new members what the prizes were last year. I know there's another thread with this years.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Here's the link for the 2012 Raffle Prizes. Check this thread daily to see newly added prizes.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/59-...ated/120671-2012-sm-rescue-raffle-prizes.html


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - Bridget. That sounds amazing. When I was a little girl I had a large dollhouse and it was my favorite toy. So many different ways to play with it all the time and so much imaginative play involved. I'm wondering if it might make a better auction prize since quite a few members don't have young kids -- yes, some do and grandchildren - or have boys, but wondering if it could be used in some way to really rack up dollars for rescue and go to a home that really appreciates it and has a little girl who would give anything for it. Was thinking maybe for Nationals in the spring? Others should chime in.


I agree. That would be a good auction item, that way people who bid on it truly want it. And I will bid on it!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Snowbody said:


> Wow - Bridget. That sounds amazing. When I was a little girl I had a large dollhouse and it was my favorite toy. So many different ways to play with it all the time and so much imaginative play involved. I'm wondering if it might make a better auction prize since quite a few members don't have young kids -- yes, some do and grandchildren - or have boys, but wondering if it could be used in some way to really rack up dollars for rescue and go to a home that really appreciates it and has a little girl who would give anything for it. Was thinking maybe for Nationals in the spring? Others should chime in.


 
Thanks for the feedback  . Dollhouse rehab really is proving to be fabulous fun :aktion033:. I think I will auction one dollhouse off in the next couple of weeks and we will donate that money to this rescue fundraiser. I love the idea of Nationals in the Spring, so it looks like I better get busy working on dollhouse #2! :chili: You never know how much money such an item will raise, but every single penny is a blessing to our sweet fluffs!


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Lynn, I spoke with DH and he and I are thinking we'd like to do something a little creative this year. I have a secret hobby, I decorate large dollhouses and so we've decided to either auction off one of my dollhouses (fully fabulously furnished of course lol) and donate the proceeds to your rescue, or use a dollhouse as a raffle prize (of course we would ship it for free to the winner). I felt like using it as a raffle prize would be too "out of the box", but what are your thoughts?


I would love to see pictures of your doll houses.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks Cindy, I'll have to post pics sometime soon. I've been doing "renovation/rehab" houses ~ I take ones that need a bit of love and give them new life. I absolutely love transforming attic cast offs. I take found objects and create furnishings sometimes too. I get to "go green" and have a great time! Hmmm...now that I think about it, I guess you could say I "rescue" dollhouses lol. Maybe that will be my blog name :thumbsup:.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks Cindy, I'll have to post pics sometime soon. I've been doing "renovation/rehab" houses ~ I take ones that need a bit of love and give them new life. I absolutely love transforming attic cast offs. I take found objects and create furnishings sometimes too. I get to "go green" and have a great time! Hmmm...now that I think about it, I guess you could say I "rescue" dollhouses lol. Maybe that will be my blog name :thumbsup:.


Sounds like you could have a series on HGTV.B)


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks Cindy, I'll have to post pics sometime soon. I've been doing "renovation/rehab" houses ~ I take ones that need a bit of love and give them new life. I absolutely love transforming attic cast offs. I take found objects and create furnishings sometimes too. I get to "go green" and have a great time! Hmmm...now that I think about it, I guess you could say I "rescue" dollhouses lol. Maybe that will be my blog name :thumbsup:.


Oh Bridget, I really want to see pictures. I love doll houses. Maybe it could be one of the higher priced prizes...or a separate auction item. Could you just post a thread with pictures of houses you have...with no obligation?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Summergirl73 said:


> Thanks for the feedback  . Dollhouse rehab really is proving to be fabulous fun :aktion033:. I think I will auction one dollhouse off in the next couple of weeks and we will donate that money to this rescue fundraiser. I love the idea of Nationals in the Spring, so it looks like I better get busy working on dollhouse #2! :chili: You never know how much money such an item will raise, but every single penny is a blessing to our sweet fluffs!


 
My mother was into doll houses too! She wall papered her house and old Bert (her husband) ran electric throughout the house...and the furniture was so nice! The house even had an outsdie patio with furniture....what a fun hobby! She was in a doll club also and made a porcelin doll once...and had a huge doll collection.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks you guys! I love how this hobby brings out the kids in each of us...kinda like our fluffs :thumbsup: . I'm packing today for a weekend trip to NC. We are going to visit DH's Grandmama - she 90 and she lives independently, drives, plays (and wins!) at the senior games etc. She's also a great crafter! Anyway, when we return, I'll get busy posting some pics of the houses towards the end of next week. Nothing is anywhere near ready to sell just yet, but at least it will be fun to show a bunch of "before" photos. One is a country church that I'm staging as a Christmas wedding. :wub:

I also need to get with a local shipper to see how much shipping these houses will cost :w00t:. I hope its reasonable, because I'd love to be able to donate and/or auction these off  .


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

BTW, where is Nationals being held in the Spring?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Orlando


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump for the rescue! Let's make this fundraiser the best one yet! :aktion033:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

I still plan on donating a prize just been so crazy with Sammy I havent had the time to sit down at my machine to do anything. I will let you know by Monday!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Elisabeth -- you have plenty of time. Drawing isn't until late September and I still have tons of prizes that I haven't posted yet. Concentrate on Sammy right now -- the rest will keep.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Lynn, just a note to let you know I haven't forgotten about the raffle. I will be making a donation soon and also plan on helping contribute with a couple of raffle prizes.:tender:

The next week is going to be busy for me. My beloved granddaughter, Ashley, is spending several days with us. And, I want to get ready for her visit. I appreciate that she still loves to come visit us ... especially knowing that she now has a boyfriend :wub: ... and, she will be entering into her second year of college soon. She's transferring to the University of Maryland/Baltimore campus. So, I want to spend as much precious time as possible with her. And, a few other things are happening (nothing bad) so, I just can't be online a lot right now. After next week, things should settle down more. 

Although we talked on the phone (thank you for calling me ... as always, I loved talking with you) I want to make sure you know I have not forgotten our raffle.

Love you, Lynn. :smootch::heart:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marie -- I know you haven't. OMG -- I'm so happy that Ashley will be there for a visit. I know how much you enjoy her company. Such a beautiful and sweet, talented young lady. You must be so proud of her.


----------

